# محتاج كتاب الشازلى فى الهندسة الديزل



## mimh999 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

محتاج كتاب الشازلى فى الهندسة الديزل بسرعة لوسمحتم


----------



## elreedy (20 سبتمبر 2007)

منشأة المعارف - سعد زغلول - الاسكندرية


----------



## م:وحيد على (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور
أنا اريد نفس الكتاب


----------



## mimh999 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

يا ريت ياجماعة لو الكتاب word or pdf اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## مهندس خالد بكر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

اذا الكتاب 700 صفحة ورد مستحيل هو موجود فى منشاة المعارف فى محطة الرمل اسكندرية وثمنة 60 جنية والمهندس الشاذلى هو بيدرسلى بدورة مهندس ثالث ب وهو راجل عجوز بس استاذ فى محركات الديزل بس لو حتدخل تدرس ممكن ابعتلك اسئلة امتحانات الى هو ادهالنا وشكرا


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## engineerahmed1 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس خالد بكر قال:


> اذا الكتاب 700 صفحة ورد مستحيل هو موجود فى منشاة المعارف فى محطة الرمل اسكندرية وثمنة 60 جنية والمهندس الشاذلى هو بيدرسلى بدورة مهندس ثالث ب وهو راجل عجوز بس استاذ فى محركات الديزل بس لو حتدخل تدرس ممكن ابعتلك اسئلة امتحانات الى هو ادهالنا وشكرا






ابعتلى الاسئلة وكل ما اعطاه لكم و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مخلب النمر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي انا عندي كتاب ربيع الملط بينفعك شي ...؟؟؟


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مخلب النمر قال:


> اخي انا عندي كتاب ربيع الملط بينفعك شي ...؟؟؟



لو نسخة الكترونية وما فى تعب عليك ياريت تشاركنا به:34:


----------



## مخلب النمر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اي اخي موجود وتكرم عيونكم


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك لله كل خير اخى مخلب النمر , ويبارك لك فى علمك ويزيدك من خيره . ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------

